# Changes to Halloween 2



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry if this is already somewhere. 

Does anyone know why Mustapha Akkad has been removed from the credits of the bluray Halloween 2 ? This is so strange.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know, but I see it's a hot issue with fans:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/47...name-removed-universal’s-halloween-ii-blu-ray


----------

